# [SOLVED]SVN: SSL disabled due to library version mismatch

## fehlfarbe

when i try to commit my changes via KDESVN to sourceforge.net, i received the following error-msg:

```
PROPFIND request failed on '/svnroot/ksushi'

PROPFIND of '/svnroot/ksushi': SSL negotiation failed: SSL disabled due to library version mismatch (https://svn.sourceforge.net)

Checking for updates finished

Commit failed (details follow):

OPTIONS request failed on '/svnroot/ksushi/trunk/src/database/connection'

OPTIONS of '/svnroot/ksushi/trunk/src/database/connection': SSL negotiation failed: SSL disabled due to library version mismatch (https://svn.sourceforge.net)
```

any ideas?

----------

## truc

does it help:?:

----------

## fehlfarbe

no, revdep-rebuild found nothing broken.

kmail could not download via SSL so i think my openSSL is broken after an update  :Sad: 

is there a HOWTO for upgrading SSL or a tool?

----------

## fehlfarbe

*heureka* solved!!1!!!

```
emerge -e subversion
```

sincerly yours  :Smile: 

----------

## FarcePest

 *fehlfarbe wrote:*   

> *heureka* solved!!1!!!
> 
> ```
> emerge -e subversion
> ```
> ...

 

That's somewhat excessive... The real issue is with neon. 

```
emerge --oneshot neon
```

 fixed it for me. However, looking at the dependencies from 

```
emerge -ept subversion
```

 is what helped me find it.

----------

## trupoet

$$$$

re-emerging neon worked for me as well

----------

## GuidoJ

FYI: I had  to re-emerge subversion to get things working again. revdep-rebuild came up woth nothing and re-emerging neon had no effect either.

----------

## quickshiftin

i first tried rebuilding subversion, as i dont have a repository on this machine and considered it low risk.  once that didnt work i started looking around and eventually tried a revdep-rebuild.  that did not help either and then i took the suggestion to rebuild neon.  that solved the problem for me.  i wish i had tried that first though, because im not sure if rebuilding neon first would have solved it for me.

thanks to all for the suggestions from before; didnt have to spend much time to solve this one!

~quickshiftin`

----------

